# Schwinn Prelude



## Tim s (Jul 8, 2022)

This just arrived from fellow CABE member Nick. I can’t wait to start detailing this bike. Tim


----------



## eeapo (Jul 9, 2022)

Nice looking, I’m sure you’ll enjoy riding it.


----------



## Tim s (Jul 16, 2022)

Almost done. The brake hoods really came clean with some M cleaner wax.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 16, 2022)

That looks really sharp Tim!!!


----------



## Tim s (Jul 16, 2022)

Thanks Bob. My daughter saw the bike today and said it needs a white seat, she might be right. I think the seat on it is original so I would keep that if it gets a white seat. White walls might be a bit much, who knows? Tim


----------



## buickmike (Jul 16, 2022)

White seat for sure      maybe tape on bars - red?  Been a while since I seen the catalog . That's a racing bike?


----------



## Tim s (Jul 16, 2022)

Buickmike, The local bike store had red tape which is what I wanted but it was not close enough to the red on the bike. In the 1989 catalog Schwinn tries to make it look like a race bike. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Aug 7, 2022)

The look of this bike grows on me every day and it rides nicely too. I added the white seat and I think it ties everything together. Enjoy


----------



## nick tures (Aug 7, 2022)

nice job ! injoy !


----------

